# Does 6.3e requires constant phone connection?



## jmathey (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi Gurus,

I have an older SD Philips DSR7000 DTivo. We were moving some stuff around and my wife plugged in the phone line. ( Ouch!!), she didn't know better, Anyway, 6.3e got sucked down the pipe and loaded, now it seems that this release requires the phone line to be plugged in constantly. Previously, I would leave the phone line unplugged. Now whenever I unplug the phone line, I get the "Searching for Satellite" message immediately. I plug it back in, and the message goes away? I've tried unplugging in on either end, wall and the back of DTIvo, same results. For now, I have a 50' phone line stretched across my house, this won't do . 

If I absolutely need a phone line, I may try one of those wireless phone jacks..


This is a slightly hacked that I've been using for years..but it doesn't have any bash.


Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks
John


----------



## jmathey (Oct 31, 2002)

Update. I was able to unplug the phone line after some time, but then the message re-appeaared, searching for satellite. Plugged in the phone line, and the messsage disappeared and programming resumed. WTF? 

Any insight would be appreciated?

Thanks
John


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Something strange is occurring. The searching for signal message has absolutely NOTHING to do with the phone line.


----------



## jmathey (Oct 31, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> Something strange is occurring. The searching for signal message has absolutely NOTHING to do with the phone line.


I totally agree, I can't even theorize how plugging in the phone line ( with a dial tone) would change things. An empty phone line wouldn't correct this issue?

Thanks


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Maybe during your move, something happened that caused the ground to go faulty between your DTiVo and dish?

Or maybe your satellite dish's ground isn't so good anymore, and the TiVo is reacting to that? 

(It may end up grounding through the phone line - potentially dangerous).

Usually weird cases like this are caused by ground faults.


----------

